# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  PIM recherche sa famille

## AACE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* PIM
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 PIM est une femelle née en mai 2020, tricolore

Triste vie pour Pim : depuis plusieurs mois en enclos. Ses chatons ont tous été adoptés...et personne pour Pim. Pim désespère...et nous aussi.
Elle est si douce, tellement en demande d'affection. Cette année, l'association, comme beaucoup d'autres, est saturée par les abandons.
Qu'est-ce que cela veut dire pour Pim?
Qu'elle se retrouve seule, sans ses chatons, à se contenter de quelques minutes d'attention et d'affection par jour. Nous lançons un grand SOS pour elle Pim est une jeune minette, douce et tranquille,
ok congénères si calmes également.
Elle est superbe et sa douceur et sa douceur et sa gentillesse font fondre tous les bénévoles. 

La voici en vidéo : https://youtu.be/GrkKOnGAsYE
​
Visible en famille daccueil à Baule

Si vous souhaitez la rencontrer nhésitez pas à nous contacter par mail :
aace.adoption@hotmail.com avec vos coordonnées.
​
Femelle, tricolore à poils courts
Race : chat de race type européen
Naissance en mai 2020
Identifiée, vaccinée, stérilisée
*​*

----------

